# Turtle Mtn ice - Met, Pelican, Long, Carbury, etc



## Snowgoose1 (Oct 3, 2004)

Will start the quest and chop some ice once the wind dies down. :snow: :bop:

Hope this can be an info spot for ideas worth trying.

Early ice usually good for some Northerns, and Walleyes. Lost some big ones in Pelican this summer and they had lots of small perch to feed on.

Don't know much about the habits of bluegill through the ice. Perhaps someone has some pointers on locating them, they can hit me over the head with... :splat:


----------



## Snowgoose1 (Oct 3, 2004)

Just picked up my ice auger and spud. After checking the ice grabbed the power auger.

6" almost 7" of ice on Metigoshe. :welcome: Probably add another 1" by tomorrow with temp in single digits.

Should make even the last areas frozen safe for walking. I usually start fishing at 4" and start walking across at 6". And small snowmobile along bays as well.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Thanks for the ice reports. I can't wait to pull an eye through a hole. :beer:


----------



## Snowgoose1 (Oct 3, 2004)

Carbury, 6" ice; fish-> nothing, looks like I was 2nd one to try out there.
Pelican, 7" pretty active northerns and very small perch. 12ft of water.
Sandy 7" (hardly ever gets fished) nothing, which isn't much of a surprise. tried 9 to 12 ft.

4 Seasons Metigoshe, doesn't have any bait at all.
Cenex in Bottineau has minnows, rather large ones. so had to use just tail for Perch and then perch eyes.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

There is nothing like pulling that first walleye up through the ice. Sounds like you are moving around quite a bit. Good luck.


----------



## Snowgoose1 (Oct 3, 2004)

Metigoshe....
From Hogan's heros. "I see nothing" No perch, no blugills, no northerns, no walleyes.

Very warm day today, no complaints there. Good day for kids to ice skate etc. Just didn't have any nibbles or anything.

Ice 8" Snowmobiles and ATVs on the ice. Couple small foldable houses out.

Ice is thick enough that it needs cracking and getting its flex. Some slushing, comes from this, but not from weight of snow.

http://www.msc.ec.gc.ca/crysys/educatio ... term_e.cfm


----------



## Snowgoose1 (Oct 3, 2004)

With deer season reopened got sidetracked.

Metigoshe still pretty quiet. Reports of smaller truck driving on the ice. Very comfortable driving ATV on any of these lakes now.
Pelican has some healthy looking northerns cruising the deep. 
One fish house on Long Lake, but I haven't tried fishing it yet.

Wild temp swings. Friday 4pm, 42F, Sat 8 pm -7F, Sunday midnight 42F, now Mon 8PM -3F.

Looks like a cold windy snap for couple days. Staying inside till it blows over. :snow:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Snowgoose1 said:


> Reports of smaller truck driving on the ice.


Some people must be wishing for Hypothermia...or worse...this Holiday Season.


----------

